# First Tattoo drawn up, ready to get inked.



## Sofos (Mar 25, 2012)

What do you guys think? It is for my band. The cuneiform around it says PERSEPOLIS. It also contains a pentacle, an inverted pentacle, a chaos star, and a unicursal hexagram.


----------



## metal_sam14 (Mar 25, 2012)

Very busy, but if done right will look fucking cool


----------



## Sofos (Mar 25, 2012)

metal_sam14 said:


> Very busy, but if done right will look fucking cool



where would u suggest i get it? im thinking center of chest, left breast, or right bicep


----------



## thrsher (Mar 25, 2012)

lot of line work, make sure you got an artist that does really good solid lines


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Mar 25, 2012)

Looks awesome. Get it on your forehead!


----------



## MFB (Mar 25, 2012)

As cool as the design is, what happens if the band you know - breaks up?


----------



## Sofos (Mar 25, 2012)

MFB said:


> As cool as the design is, what happens if the band you know - breaks up?



its more or less a solo project with hired members. i write everything. vocals, bass, guitar, drums, keys, etc. i am the sole owner of the band name and works. so it wont haha


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Mar 25, 2012)

What happens if your tastes, beliefs, etc change when you get a little bit older?

I almost got some tattoos when I was 18 or so... today, I have no tattoos, and if I'd have gotten the ones I planned to get when I was younger, I'd kind of hate them at this point.

Not trying to be condescending, but tattoos are permanent.


----------



## thrsher (Mar 25, 2012)

I just started laser removal for some work i regret havivng now that i have and know what good ink is. Laser removal sucks


----------



## Shawn (Mar 25, 2012)

Although a little cluttered in the middle, it's a pretty cool design.


----------



## Chiba666 (Mar 26, 2012)

Very nice design, but as mentioned above very busy in the middle section.

The bigger the better with something like that. Over time the lines will blur and you may get some slight bleed. By time I mean decades but worth remembering. I spent over 10 years working in a tattoist and we always adi the bigger the better with something like that.

I mean it would look awsome across the top of your back, nice and big.

Nice design though, must get my back finished off now Ive seen that.


----------



## BryanFTWL (Mar 26, 2012)

I'm going to go out on a limb and say that would look bad ass on your knee cap or outside edge of your thigh.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Mar 26, 2012)

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> its more or less a solo project with hired members. i write everything. vocals, bass, guitar, drums, keys, etc. i am the sole owner of the band name and works. so it wont haha



Amen to that.


----------



## petereanima (Mar 26, 2012)

A lot of stuff going on there, so the smaller it will be, the more details will get lost (and if its too small, it will just look like a bigger black spot). So "as big as you can take it" is the motto here haha..



Adam Of Angels said:


> What happens if your tastes, beliefs, etc change when you get a little bit older?
> 
> I almost got some tattoos when I was 18 or so... today, I have no tattoos, and if I'd have gotten the ones I planned to get when I was younger, I'd kind of hate them at this point.
> 
> Not trying to be condescending, but tattoos are permanent.



Totally understandable from your porint of view. Before I got my first tattoo, I thought the same.

Nowadays, where already both legs are covered in tats, I honestly cant even remember the exact intention behind my first tattoo...I know what I meant with some of the elements, but shit, no way I can figure it out completely again.  Tough, it still looks badass.

Its actually the same with everyone I know..the more tats you have, the less you care about the older ones (as long as they look good of course; no excuse for getting chep ink done by a scratcher), the meanings, and what-if-this-n-that-changes...

But again, I can really understand why one would hesitate in the first place, and of course - when I was 18, I would have gotten different tats as I actually did, because I was 25 when I first got inked.


----------



## Bevo (Mar 29, 2012)

It would need to be big, middle of the back big and you can't flinch when he does it!

Of all my tattoo's I never feel the need to explain them nor do I have any regrets other than one guy doing a crappy job.
90% of the time I don't even know they are there until its gets pointed out to me.

Keep that in mind, people will judge you by what they see although yours is different enough that no one will understand.


----------



## great_kthulu (Mar 30, 2012)

a friend of mine got several tats in collage without her parents consent. when her mother found out she went on a rant about how she would regret it when she was 40. Well, now she is 40... and wants more.


----------



## infernalservice (Mar 31, 2012)

That thing is a really busy design. You would have to get it really big in order to prevent the inenvitable thing all tattoos do as they age. IN about 10 years it will start to get fuzzy and less crisp looking. The cuneform and the middle will not look too great. It would have to be like a whole shoulder, thigh, or back piece in order to retain the design. Any reputable artist will tell you this before working on you.


----------

